# new type of dust shoe



## mike2700 (Jan 25, 2018)

Hi folks I thought I would share with you a new type of dust shoe I made for my CNC. I cut a lot of veneer covered mtl

and found that more than once the shoe that I had with the brush on it would catch on the veneer and tear it out. So I came up with this

Idea


----------



## mike2700 (Jan 25, 2018)

whoops pictures came in backwards the first two are a form I made to bend the plastis around. the others are the dust shoe itself.

a spare and the mounted one. I am very pleased with the way it picks up dust and chips plus you can see whats going on at the same time


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi Mike, is that a rigid skirt? It looks like it will be perfect for any sheet goods! Joe.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Yep, looks nice and I like to be able to see the bit cutting. But it will be a catastrophe if it hits a clamp or fixture. Other than that, though, I like it.

David


----------



## mike2700 (Jan 25, 2018)

Hi Joe, its 1/16" plexi-glass and on sheet goods this thing is awesome, it sucks up all the dust and most of the chips

plywood or MDF it doesent matter


----------



## mike2700 (Jan 25, 2018)

Dave you are correct about the clamps or fixtures, thats why I only use 3M dbl faced tape, the foam type that raises the part a 1/16"

I have to use a prybar to get my parts off and no more cutting into the spoil board


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Well, I'm throwing my "attempt" at a homemade dust shoe in the garbage and buying the KentCNC. Sometimes I just have to admit defeat.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Oh come on Joe.... you spent good buckaroos on your machine
only to buy something made already? Keep at it, room for improvements
there and eventually you'll get it. Ok, maybe get the kent shoe and see how
its made. From there you'll make one and probably the way you want it.
Make more attempts, there's endless possibilities out there.

Whats wrong with it?

What's defeat?




Pro4824 said:


> Well, I'm throwing my "attempt" at a homemade dust shoe in the garbage and buying the KentCNC. Sometimes I just have to admit defeat.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Ok...... Mike's post, David's broom bristles, and UglySign's great words of encouragement have convinced me to give the homemade dust shoe another attempt. You guys could put KentCNC out of business!


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

Pro4824 said:


> Ok...... Mike's post, David's broom bristles, and UglySign's great words of encouragement have convinced me to give the homemade dust shoe another attempt. You guys could put KentCNC out of business!


Oh come on that other product looks pretty easy to make DON'T GIVE UP :smile::smile:


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

@Pro4824 Joe what happened to make you give up on it?

Maybe post up your design and some of us could
see some things you're not seeing until the aha moment kicks in.
Yea, the shoe is basic but apparently tough for some. No biggie.

In no time the JoeShoe will be on the market.

Tell'm @whimsofchaz


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

@mike2700

The shoe looks neat but I really cant say much
until I get my machine and do something similar.

How about putting some LEDs under it, figure some way
of easy contact for illumination putting on / taking off.
It's doable.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

UglySign. Oh, it's not the design.  I'm using the cncrouterparts universal dust shoe. They've got free downloads for Vectric and Fusion360 http://www.cncrouterparts.com/universal-cnc-dust-shoe-p-396.html
I just used cheap 1/2" ply and weak little magnets ( just as a prototype ) then never went back and made the "real one" I'll give it another go after I get this new spindle ordered.


----------

